# I don’t understand this Uber math



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Please someone explains this math to me why I am not getting $21.87
What is the minus dollar amount mean?


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Because you were quoted $14 and that’s what you accepted. Pretty good score for a 1.7mile delivery completed in less than 15 minutes! Good work 🥳


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

kescott639 said:


> Would you be interested in advertising on your car for 2-4 week periods to be able to earn extra income while driving?


Scammer!!


----------



## kescott639 (6 mo ago)

Timlee252525 said:


> Scammer!!


Just trying to see demand for these services. I am not selling any myself, it was a thought that I wanted to put some data behind. If it isn't something you would do no problem, just want to ask a community of drivers to see if it is a void in the industry.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Timlee252525 said:


> Scammer!!


Really, a scammer should know we are not allowed any sort of trade dress or advertising on the outside of our Ubers.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

kescott639 said:


> Just trying to see demand for these services. I am not selling any myself, it was a thought that I wanted to put some data behind. If it isn't something you would do no problem, just want to ask a community of drivers to see if it is a void in the industry.


No, it's not allowed by Uber. Remove your posts. Reported anyway.


----------



## kescott639 (6 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Really, a scammer should know we are not allowed any sort of trade dress or advertising on the outside of our Ubers.


I'm not selling any myself, just a thought I wanted to get to the bottom of. I'm just trying to get answers from the sources themselves. NOT LOOKING TO SOLICIT OR SELL ANYTHING!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Timlee252525 said:


> Please someone explains this math to me why I am not getting $21.87
> What is the minus dollar amount mean?
> View attachment 667322
> 
> ...


The cost of this delivery was $21.87, which the customer got refunded $7.79 and you were paid $14.08.

Why Uber's number is -$21.87 they took a loss. Made good on it by delivering the food anyway and refunding the delivery fee to the customer. Likely it was ice cold by the time they got it, but that's what microwaves are for.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

kescott639 said:


> I'm not selling any myself, just a thought I wanted to get to the bottom of. I'm just trying to get answers from the sources themselves. NOT LOOKING TO SOLICIT OR SELL ANYTHING!


But now your trolling in a unrelated topic, like we are stupid.

Your likely a bot too. Get lost!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> Please someone explains this math to me why I am not getting $21.87
> What is the minus dollar amount mean?
> View attachment 667322
> 
> ...


This is excellent! Uber lost $21. Because of the surge nicely Done!

And the customer probably used a promo code.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok thanks. When I arrived at the restaurant the food were still being prepared. I see no reason why the customer should be refunded.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Timlee252525 said:


> Ok thanks. When I arrived at the restaurant the food were still being prepared. I see no reason why the customer should be refunded.


Promo code or refund, for delay. Why food is prepared when a driver arrives for the most part.

Deliveries don't pay much, Uber had to surge it to get it done.

Good work.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Timlee252525 said:


> Ok thanks. When I arrived at the restaurant the food were still being prepared. I see no reason why the customer should be refunded.


Maybe the previous driver ate it. It happens. Customer filed non-delivery.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Maybe the previous driver ate it. It happens. Customer filed non-delivery.


From what I see on Twitter after a few complaints, real or fake to get a free meal drivers get fired… all the time
Beware 
Not a career you can count on


----------



## Eman1210 (Sep 22, 2021)

Not even Uber understands Uber math. This is something you will learn young padawan. If not the dark side will consume you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

wallae said:


> From what I see on Twitter after a few complaints, real or fake to get a free meal drivers get fired… all the time
> Beware
> Not a career you can count on


I’m going to go out on a limb and say if a driver’s orders regularly end upnot delivered, it’s likely (s)he’s doing something really wrong. I’ve notseen this issue appear many times on this forum, and most people have been driving a LONG time.

Just sayin’.

And how is this different from any other job? Anyone would get fired after a few complaints, real or fake.


----------



## Quincy Uber Vegan (6 mo ago)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Because you were quoted $14 and that’s what you accepted. Pretty good score for a 1.7mile delivery completed in less than 15 minutes! Good work 🥳


It means don't even try to figure out their logic. It'll never make any sense. Trust me, I've tried many times to make sense of their pricing and when they pay us our bonuses cuz that ish causes me to scratch my head also! 🤦🏾‍♂️💊😖🙄


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It appears as if the customer got it for a refund of $7.79. Then you were paid $14.08.

Then uber lost 21.87 on the delivery between paying you and refunding the customer.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m going to go out on a limb and say if a driver’s orders regularly end upnot delivered, it’s likely (s)he’s doing something really wrong. I’ve notseen this issue appear many times on this forum, and most people have been driving a LONG time.
> 
> Just sayin’.
> 
> And how is this different from any other job? Anyone would get fired after a few complaints, real or fake.


In a real job people like a boss know you and your character
They can defend you 
Youu I’m have someone to talk to


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Don't date robots. Check.

Don't deliver food. Check.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m going to go out on a limb and say if a driver’s orders regularly end upnot delivered, it’s likely (s)he’s doing something really wrong.


Not necessarily.

When I first started Eats I did some late night Friday and Saturday shifts. Most orders were McD and other fast food joints going to a hefty percentage of drunks and other clowns who didn't answer their doors or respond to texts and phone calls. There was no "leave at door" option at that time.

On every one of those no-shows I followed procedure 100%. I waited well above the required 5 minutes for most of them and even called support for most of them.

It didn't matter. The nastygrams arrived with accusations of fraud and threats to suspend Instant Pay and possibly "deactivate my account" if the no-shows continued.

I went to a Greenlight and all three of the workers were refreshingly candid. They said they've heard the same scenario from other drivers and told me there's nothing they can do to help and nothing I can do to prevent it from happening again. They recommended I stop doing late night Eats which is exactly what I did. I'm sure their bosses would have fired their asses had they known they were advising drivers not to work.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> When I first started Eats I did some late night Friday and Saturday shifts. Most orders were McD and other fast food joints going to a hefty percentage of drunks and other clowns who didn't answer their doors or respond to texts and phone calls. There was no "leave at door" option at that time.
> 
> ...


Nat, mahlove, don’t ask me why, but I knew you would 99.9% have that in your bio. 😂

I think this may be why you’re so passionate about govcontrol. All this crap that barely ever happens to others just hounds you.

I’m not sure I ever met anyone with this much bad luck…


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nat, mahlove, don’t ask me why, but I knew you would 99.9% have that in your bio. 😂
> 
> I think this may be why you’re so passionate about govcontrol. All this crap that barely ever happens to others just hounds you.
> 
> I’m not sure I ever met anyone with this much bad luck…


 Apparently you've been getting better offers lately or whatever and have become very defensive of the status quo, so much so that your posts have become increasingly snarky towards posters you perceive to be "critics" or "complainers". You've even resorted to using shill cliches such as "no one's forcing you to drive".

This latest broad brush criticism against supposedly "bad delivery drivers" isn't the first limb you've gone out on and I called you out on it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

wallae said:


> They can defend you


But with HR mediating, let's face it: nobody's getting a fair trial anyway so line up the friends to vouch so it can be ignored all in the name of "we can't afford to defend another lawsuit". Truth be damned. That's how it rolls in companies of any size.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> But with HR meditating, let's face it: nobody's getting a fair trial anyway so line up the friends to vouch so it can be ignored all in the name of "we can't afford to defend another lawsuit". Truth be damned. That's how it rolls in companies of any size.


Not sure I agree. 
Especially if people know you add value 
I’ve always done well. Especially in an environment where anonymous people aren’t reporting you to get a free ride or avoid a cancel fee


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Apparently you've been getting better offers lately or whatever and have become very defensive of the status quo, so much so that your posts have become increasingly snarky towards posters you perceive to be "critics" or "complainers". You've even resorted to using shill cliches such as "no one's forcing you to drive".
> 
> This latest broad brush criticism against supposedly "bad delivery drivers" isn't the first limb you've gone out on and I called you out on it.


Stop it. You’re paranoid.

It boggles the mind how I can be simultaneously a whiner and a shill. I’m gifted, clearly.

I do concur on the snark. It’s my normal state. It’s good-natured though. I’m a pretty happy person.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Stop it. You’re paranoid.
> 
> It boggles the mind how I can be simultaneously a whiner and a shill. I’m gifted, clearly.
> 
> I do concur on the snark. It’s my normal state. It’s good-natured though. I’m a pretty happy person.


OK, I'm paranoid. My points still stand.

"Whiner"? Where did that come from? Not from me. 

Shill? I didn't say you were one of those either. I said you've resorted to using shill cliches, which you have. The vast majority of people who use shill cliches do it for the same reason you do, to defend the status quo in the gig economy.

The snarky comments I've seen have been far from good-natured. Telling a "complaining" poster "no one's forcing you to drive" is often times followed with "if you don't like it quit". Not exactly a good-natured thing to say to someone.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Stop it.


Ya know, this is not Yiddish Katherine.


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> Please someone explains this math to me why I am not getting $21.87
> What is the minus dollar amount mean?
> View attachment 667322
> 
> ...


The customer must’ve gotten a refund for a prior trip or delivery and had a credit when your delivery got charged to the account. As long as you get paid, no need to worry.


----------



## Justice41ca (11 mo ago)

Timlee252525 said:


> Please someone explains this math to me why I am not getting $21.87
> What is the minus dollar amount mean?
> View attachment 667322
> 
> ...


 This is the fee that they charge for handling the whole thing. I would contact support and tell them that no that no you will not accept that this is correct a lot of times a mistake is made.
I have had to tell them more than once that no a ride should never pay them more than it pays me.

They usually fix it


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Every market is different, here in Chicago, we are allowed to advertise in & on our cars.









Chicago drops ban on advertising in Uber, Lyft cars; Video ad app maker drops constitutional legal challenge


A decision by Chicago City Hall to amend a city ordinance to now allow interactive video advertising in vehicles operated by drivers for ride-hailing services like Uber and Lyft has brought to a conclusion one company’s legal quest to win a court order declaring such a ban unconstitutional.




cookcountyrecord.com


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Without $11 surge it’s only a $2 delivery! WTF Uber? You are bad with math!! Since when your surge is part of your delivery payout. Surge use to be an add on bonus.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Timlee252525 said:


> Please someone explains this math to me why I am not getting $21.87
> What is the minus dollar amount mean?
> View attachment 667322
> 
> ...


Because Dara and Uber are sick and tired of bleeding that sweet dough $$$$ Billions from stock market investor losses so Uber Needsta Eat nig so it turns on feasting on your rides. For next year or so expect this kind of "Nig we needsta eat" behavior from Uber Dara.








Uber continues its recovery from the pandemic lull but loses $5.6 billion from investments.


Revenue in the first three months of 2022 was up 136 percent from a year earlier as travel continued to rebound.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

This one is very suspicious so I declined.


----------

